

Earth Station: The Afterlife of Technology at the End of the World - nbj914
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/02/earth-station-the-afterlife-of-technology-at-the-end-of-the-world/252454/

======
alexismadrigal
I posted another 50 photos of the Jamesburg Earth Station on Facebook, too, if
you want the full tour of your future doomsday lair:
[https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.317161924993793.71...](https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.317161924993793.71401.316697875040198&type=3)

